# New kind of weed in lawn?



## VelvetFoot (Mar 9, 2009)

I've have a new kind of weed I think that I never saw before.
It kind of looks like grass but it has long rhizomes (or whatever) and is not real connected to the earth, like turf grass, if you know what I mean.
It seems to be taking over in patches. Weird.
We had a real wet summer in a cool climate.
Thanks.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

A typical question -

Where are you located? This will help you better answers, especially if it is climate related. That is why there is question on the registration and personal page.

Dick


----------



## VelvetFoot (Mar 9, 2009)

east-central NY. Cool.


----------



## VelvetFoot (Mar 9, 2009)

I did a web search.
I think it's rough bluegrass.
Not good...


----------



## srb1194 (Nov 14, 2009)

VelvetFoot said:


> I've have a new kind of weed I think that I never saw before.
> It kind of looks like grass but it has long rhizomes (or whatever) and is not real connected to the earth, like turf grass, if you know what I mean.
> It seems to be taking over in patches. Weird.
> We had a real wet summer in a cool climate.
> Thanks.


I used to be in the golf course business and it sounds like Kylingua or Nutsedge to me. If it is either one of these it will go dormant at your first frost. Is it still green now? I'm sure you have had frost by now haven't you? If you can provide me a picture I can probably tell you what it is and what to do for it.

Let me know.

srb1194


----------



## VelvetFoot (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks a lot. I'll try to remember to take a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

Sounds like good 'ol quack grass to me! :laughing:


----------



## VelvetFoot (Mar 9, 2009)

It's still green, despite a bunch of frosts.
It's not quackgrass. This stuff kind of floats on its undergrowth.
It's a lighter color than regular grass.
We had a wet summer.
I think it's real invasive, whatever it is.
I'm not optimistic. 
I think the proper term is stolons, not rhizomes as I said earlier, since they are above the ground.
The stolons have nubs on them, but not large.
Pulls up really easy.
I tried to attach some pictures:


----------



## srb1194 (Nov 14, 2009)

VelvetFoot said:


> It's still green, despite a bunch of frosts.
> It's not quackgrass. This stuff kind of floats on its undergrowth.
> It's a lighter color than regular grass.
> We had a wet summer.
> ...


Well that's a tough one. Check out this link: http://www.msuturfweeds.net/id-tool/. Maybe you can find it here. I think it could be bent grass and if it is it is going to be difficult to control in a cool season lawn. I wish I could tell you more but that is all I can determine from the pictures. If you could get an overview of the lawn pic and a real close up of the plant I might could offer more. The link has identifying information also. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.

srb1194


----------



## VelvetFoot (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm still liking rough bluegrass as the culprit.
I'm a little bummed out. No way to selectively target.
http://www.american-lawns.com/grasses/bluegrass_rgh.html


----------

